# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Studentët në Rumani

## Io_e_Te

Dhe meqe tema e vjeter na qenkerka mbyllur(edhe une skam mare asnje sqarim per kte pune-meqe pata qene une ajo qe e hapa) ne hapim nje teme tjeter!

Ju kalamaja si ju kam?mir keni qene?shkolla mo aman si ju gjeti? :buzeqeshje: 
te pergatitur shpirterisht apo hic fare? :buzeqeshje: 
hajt ciao njeher nga grupi shurupi, ia kalofshi mir dhe befshi qejf!
ciao ciao

----------


## Io_e_Te

Dhe dicka si fillim:

1.ska sherr
2.komentet kunder mbajini per vete
3.mos harroni ato me siper :buzeqeshje: 

ciao ciao

----------


## smokkie

si urdheron shefe!

une do ta kem prapasysh edhe do mundohem te jem i qete
amin

----------


## Io_e_Te

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## smokkie

thone qe eminesku e kishte trurin me te madh se nje tru i zakonshem.
vdiq nga nje semundje e pasherueshme, apo u cmend?

personalisht jam i mendimit qe shkaku i vdekjes ishte poteciali i madh qe kishte.
kishte aq shume ide, sa nuk mund ti shprehte te gjitha me ane te poezive.
mund ta quajme gjeni?
patjeter, ai ishte gjeni ne fushen e vet, por ishte i rrethuar nga njerez injorante, krahasuar me ate.
kur kishte nevoje te fliste me dike, asnje nuk e kuptonte, keshtu linden poezite, por duke mos pasur menyre tjeter per tu shprehur u cmend.
rrinte me dite te tera pa ngere, pa u lare.
jo qe ishte zhuls, thjesht harronte, i mbyllur ne boten e tij, duke mos pasur nje person me te cilin te fliste.
ka pasur nje te dashur, veronika? 
ajo ishte kurve, ky fakt mbase ka qene nje tjeter minus per mendjen e tij te lodhur.
ai i dedikoi shume poezi asaj, por ajo nuk e kuptonte, nuk kishte se si, aq kapacitet kishte e mjera.

perfundimi?
po mos te kishte pasur kte mirelen, veroniken apo si  e quanin, eminesku do kishte jetuar edhe disa vite mm shume.

----------


## Io_e_Te

Po te te kish degjuar Eminesku, do ishte ngritur edhe nga varri per te te dedikuar nje poezi, i lumtur se e pate kuptuar :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per Veroniken ke shum te drejte!
Po te mos ekzistonin Veronikat edhe Veroniket, shum rob do jetonin me shume se c'jetuan/ do jetojne :ngerdheshje: 

p.s: mo po ai vajti e u sos, po hallit tone si i behet thuaj? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## smokkie

Edhe ne do vemi e do sosemi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Io_e_Te

sme the ndonje te re dhe ti :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BERATASE

EHHHHHHHHHH sa me kishte marre malli :d moj Stelina  :buzeqeshje:   ca na ke bere me aman hatan na paske bere

----------


## Io_e_Te

ku je ti me piramide? :buzeqeshje:  nga ke qene sot?

----------


## zeus

--------------------------------------------------------------

Ça bëhet andej nga Rumania ore shokë?

--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## smokkie

Mire zeus, ja mezi po presim te ngrohe koha...

----------


## Piedestallo

Va salut toata lumea....

----------


## BERATASE

uuuuuuu IO_E_TE  aman me aman une PIRAMID  e???????? eheheheh se ke punen mire mos me foj mua piramid me kok patate :P nejse me fal se sa per koken e ke ta kepusesh e ta mbash ne vazo si trandafil :P nga ata qe me pelqejne mua e  di  ti
 nejse ika iher une  te puffffff ke facja e me ka mare malli shume  ngaqe me shume rrime bashk prandaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BERATASE

po ti ore SMOKS  ku je o rrufe ne qiell te hapur  se keshtu je bere smoksu duhen xhixha lla se ne na mbarun na jep ca sa te vije ajo( brs ) e di vete ti duku iher ketej nga ne sot

----------


## BERATASE

she she io_e_te ti je ketu bashk me mua ne luften e madhe ne grozovesht kunder te pabeseve  :ngerdheshje:  dhe llapaxhinjve e ?

----------


## smokkie

nuk vi po qe puna per per xhixha :buzeqeshje: 
bursa vjen ne dat 26...dmth jeteon dot 26 dite pa ngrene ti??
na beni nje ze po qe ndonje urgjence dmth...

----------


## smokkie

blah
 :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Io_e_Te

moj Beratse, po derman ske o femer e keqe!(e keqe nuk je ti me jo, po kshu te perkedhel un ty  se te kam si rrush :ngerdheshje: 
ja ktej verdalle edhe une!sidomos tani qe nisi dhe shkolla!na e djallosi fare muhabetin!kush rri shikon orarin perdite thuaj!
po he!juve si ju kam?
smoks ckemi?sikur bie shi andej nga ty e?mos u merzit shoku se dielli do dale!semos ka alternative tjeter :buzeqeshje: 
hajt ika une njeher se na therret detyra!
 ciao ciao.

p.s: zeus, Rumania rritet :buzeqeshje: 
       cupi, edhe une me te kam xhan!mmmuaq

----------


## BERATASE

ue ue ue na ka nxjerre bojen kjo e fulliqura  ske faj ti me jo faj kame une qe vij e qaj hallet me ty me aman  :ngerdheshje:  me thencin ashtue  di ti bije **** po te thash me gje  ta besh  dhembin sa te elefantit .
 Sa per smokksin skam se ca them eshte cun qe ske se ku e gejn vjen me raste na shoqeron ke MAX  me pak fjale se po e bej referat eshte fale grozovesht  :ngerdheshje:  

 tu ve ca foto une se srri dot pa i vene  :buzeqeshje: 


 ehe mi gjej ca keta lloj vampiresh io_e_te
 1. TREMERE 
2.TOREADOR
3.VENTRUE
4.BRUJAH
5.MALKAVIAN
6.GANGREL
6.NOSFERATU
7.LASOMBRA
8.TZIMISCE
9.RAVNOS
10.GIOVANI
11.SALUBRI
12.SAMEDI

 keshtu ti me keshtu gjeji ca aman se i kame fiximin tim  eh ke dhe nje foto te dhomes pritjes DRACULES 
 3

----------

